# Firefox is misbehaving



## Big Don (Feb 12, 2012)

OK so, when firefox updated to 10.0 some things changed. I can no longer hit ctrl and enter to add www.com to a website in the address bar, and hitting enter after typing the address bar now has does nothing whatsoever. 
Why? Little things, but, damn annoying after years of it working...


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 12, 2012)

I just got an update rolled out. Did you get it yet?


----------



## Big Don (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, but, still, neither the ctrl enter shortcut or pressing enter works.
I went to firefox's website and looked up the list of keyboard shortcuts, neither crtl+enter or crtl+shift+enter work...


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 12, 2012)

I barely had time to learn the intricacies of 8.01 before 9 came out and now there's 10 ... almost scared to use it. Wish they'd just stop upgrading tweaking and fixing something that isn't broke. Just because something is not working the way the designers want it to don't mean everyone else isn't happy with it. I was just fine with 7.  
Google has turned snobbish by fixing their GMail and other stuff so it won't work properly or completely on any other browsers except Chrome. 
Programmers need to knock this silly stuff off and make things user friendly across the board and quit worrying about profits. 

Oh, wait... profits are what this capitalistic system is all about. Forgive me, I temporarily forgot who I was working for.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 12, 2012)

MA-Caver said:


> I barely had time to learn the intricacies of 8.01 before 9 came out and now there's 10 ... almost scared to use it. Wish they'd just stop upgrading tweaking and fixing something that isn't broke. Just because something is not working the way the designers want it to don't mean everyone else isn't happy with it. I was just fine with 7.
> Google has turned snobbish by fixing their GMail and other stuff so it won't work properly or completely on any other browsers except Chrome.
> Programmers need to knock this silly stuff off and make things user friendly across the board and quit worrying about profits.
> 
> Oh, wait... profits are what this capitalistic system is all about. Forgive me, I temporarily forgot who I was working for.



Well, take it back and ask for a full refund.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 13, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well, take it back and ask for a full refund.


Funny Bob. Not helpful, but, funny.
Downloaded and ran Ccleaner. No change.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2012)

Neither of those shortcuts seem to work for me, I'm still on FF9 on a Mac though.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 13, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Well, take it back and ask for a full refund.



..... oh... is it my cue to laugh now... umm, ... okay... ha.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2012)

MA-Caver said:


> ..... oh... is it my cue to laugh now... umm, ... okay... ha.



Firefox is free software. You don't have to use it. You can use Safari, Chrome or Internet Explorer (unless you're on a mac).  All are free. So, no profit there IMO.

A Google search on the problem turns up a number of others having similar problems.  One suggested solution was to back up your bookmarks, uninstall fully, clean the reg-gunk out, then do a clean install and import your bookmarks again.  No guarantees it works, etc.


----------



## Big Don (Feb 14, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> A Google search on the problem turns up a number of others having similar problems.  One suggested solution was to back up your bookmarks, uninstall fully, clean the reg-gunk out, then do a clean install and import your bookmarks again.  No guarantees it works, etc.


Oh, F that. I'll live with it.


----------



## Carol (Feb 14, 2012)

Its working for me...FF 10.0.1 on Win7

I did a search on Bugzilla and couldn't find one open for the issue.  That doesn't mean there isn't one naturally...but it could be something you can fix with your machine.


----------

